# Need help with Lounge name



## UnWritten (Jan 15, 2011)

When I write, I need to have a physical image of the people, places and things, to keep them real in my mind. I've recently designed a cocktail lounge on my computer and I'm having trouble naming it. I searched through tons of usernames on random websites and I've put together a bunch of ideas. But I just can't seem to narrow them down. If everyone that reads this could please vote on their favorite name I would really appreciate it.

The Lounge is very...grunge-chic. The walls are old stone and the floors are filthy concrete. The main floor features a glass dance "feature" in the center of the room. This is the one place flooded with black light. Just North of the glass feature is a dance floor with strobe lights and laser machines. Surrounding the dance floor are about a dozen bar height tables. Behind these tables are stairs that spiral around a clock tower, reaching four floors up. Once at the top, there are hookahs and built in lounge seating that surrounds. Going back to the main floor, to the west of the glass feature is the bar. It's a large bar, with many bar stools surrounding. Filling in the space between the bar and the wall are more built in lounge sofas. The wall behind the bar contains the restrooms. Music like, Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davis Jr., Harry Conick Jr and Nora Jones will pound through the speakers.

So now that you know what the look and feel is, here are the names:

Upper Prior
Stricken
Jonan
Abersoft
KoKa
FabResto
Ambient
Pratt
Izzies
BeautyFoe
TVI


**TVI is not an abbreviation for anything.

Thanks a lot guys! If you like, you may put your reasoning behind your vote.  I look forward to hearing what you have to say!:cheers:


----------



## KarlR (Jan 15, 2011)

There's a dive bar in Chicago called 'Mr. C's.'  Simple, clear, concise and unpretentious.  (Unless pretentiousness is what you're shooting for...)  In my experience, simpler is better.  And, unless the bar is the star of the novel, it's just a name.


----------



## Adeline Addison (Jan 15, 2011)

UnWritten said:


> The Lounge is very...grunge-chic. The walls are old stone and the floors are filthy concrete. The main floor features a glass dance "feature" in the center of the room. This is the one place flooded with black light. Just North of the glass feature is a dance floor with strobe lights and laser machines. Surrounding the dance floor are about a dozen bar height tables. Behind these tables are stairs that spiral around a clock tower, reaching four floors up. Once at the top, there are hookahs and built in lounge seating that surrounds. Going back to the main floor, to the west of the glass feature is the bar. It's a large bar, with many bar stools surrounding. Filling in the space between the bar and the wall are more built in lounge sofas. The wall behind the bar contains the restrooms.





> Music like, Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davis Jr., Harry Conick Jr and Nora Jones will pound through the speakers.



The decor and the music seem mis-matched to me (but I'm a synesthetic and a very picky one so I really shouldn't have an opinion on other people's taste in music...) but the names 'Abersoft', 'KoKa', and 'Izzies' all feel like they would work as good atmospheric bridges.  

Hopefully that will make sense to someone.

Personally, I like 'Izzies'.


----------



## caelum (Jan 16, 2011)

I second KarlR, I think simple is generally better for names like this.  I've recently struggled with creating names for taverns and similar things that are snappy but not pretentious.  My fave is Izzies, I can imagine people saying that.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 16, 2011)

Why not get rid of that list, and then, instead of using websites for random lists, spend some time using your head to think of words or phrases that would have some meaning in terms of the general ambience or mood or atmosphere of the place, and use one of those as its name? 

History, literature and geography are overflowing with such examples: things like Ground Zero, Black Hole, Holocaust, Merlin's Cave, Sleepy Hollow, The Cauldron....not that I think any of those are suitable; they're merely prompts to get you thinking.


----------



## garza (Jan 16, 2011)

xO - I'm surprised you didn't recommend naming it after Dingo's Bar in Patong Beach, Phuket. Not that Dingo's ever looked like what UnWritten describes, but my guess is the same sort of crowd would hang out there. I looked it up, and there's still a Dingo's there, but whether it's the original or not I don't know. There were always lots of your neighbours in Phuket, so the name was, and probably remains, a natural.

But for whatever reason (and don't ask too many personal questions) I've always thought 'Dingo's' was the perfect name for any sort of bar or disco.


----------



## ash somers (Jan 16, 2011)

i can't imagine izzies co's that's my youngest daughter's name so my vote goes to KoKa - imo it's the simplest


----------



## garza (Jan 16, 2011)

Hate to sound stupid and all that, but is 'co's' supposed to be for 'because', and if so, why the inverted comma between the o and the s? And what is an 'imo'?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 16, 2011)

garza said:


> xO - I'm surprised you didn't recommend naming it after Dingo's Bar in Patong Beach, Phuket. Not that Dingo's ever looked like what UnWritten describes, but my guess is the same sort of crowd would hang out there. I looked it up, and there's still a Dingo's there, but whether it's the original or not I don't know. There were always lots of your neighbours in Phuket, so the name was, and probably remains, a natural.
> 
> But for whatever reason (and don't ask too many personal questions) I've always thought 'Dingo's' was the perfect name for any sort of bar or disco.


 
In certain levels of Oz society, calling a person a dingo implies he is a low cheat or a craven coward. But dingos have a long history here; Meryl Streep once did a passable imitation of an Aussie, saying, "The dingo ate my baby!" Then we have Barry McKenzie telling all and sundry he's "as dry as a dead dingo's donger." And finally there's the dingo's breakfast, enjoyed by drovers out in the bush - a yawn, a piss (or a fart) and a quick look 'round.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 16, 2011)

garza said:


> Hate to sound stupid and all that, but is 'co's' supposed to be for 'because', and if so, why the inverted comma between the o and the s? And what is an 'imo'?


 
You don't want to rub ash the wrong way. She's one of us. She also knows how to handle geriatrics.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 16, 2011)

I only had one bar in my last work and named it, "The Rat's Nest."


----------



## JosephB (Jan 16, 2011)

I know the kind of place you're talking about, more or less. Ambient and Stricken, would be fine. The single word names are trendy these days. It seems something somewhat pretentious and hip-sounding is what you're looking for. A good thing to consider, especially if there is a retro element, is the word "room" -- as in "Indigo Room." Or try "Club" as a prefix -- as in "Club Indigo."

PS -- My wife just told me there's a new über-hip restaurant here called "Room." That's it, just "Room." I'd like to see what's on the menu. Probably just "Food."


----------



## ash somers (Jan 16, 2011)

*WARNING - Off Topic:*



garza said:


> Hate to sound stupid and all that, but is 'co's' supposed to be for 'because', and if so, why the inverted comma between the o and the s? And what is an 'imo'?


 
yeah, it means because and why? *shrug* dunno, _thas jus_ how i do it 
most people under 44 years of age get what i'm saying, but not all
and imo = in my opinion and FYI (which = for your information) 
lol = laugh out loud

lol


----------



## UnWritten (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, I don't want to sound like a huge a** hole, but I asked a fairly straight forward question here: Please choose the name you like best and tell me why. For the most part, I know that's what I said. So, I would appreciate it if you ceased all replies like The Backward ox's because quite frankly, theyre rude. I write things differently than others and I don't mean to brag (or maybe I do) but I'm damn f***ing good at. So answer the question and move on, please. If you don't have an answer, or anything nice to say, I mean this with the utmost respect, shut the hell up and move on. Go ahead and ban me from the site for being vulgar (and censoring my words) but I will not sit back and let people be rude to me. I can find nicer people to get opinions and help from.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 17, 2011)

UnWritten said:


> Okay, I don't want to sound like a huge a** hole, but I asked a fairly straight forward question here: Please choose the name you like best and tell me why. For the most part, I know that's what I said. So, I would appreciate it if you ceased all replies like The Backward ox's because quite frankly, theyre rude. I write things differently than others and I don't mean to brag (or maybe I do) but I'm damn f***ing good at. So answer the question and move on, please. If you don't have an answer, or anything nice to say, I mean this with the utmost respect, shut the hell up and move on. Go ahead and ban me from the site for being vulgar (and censoring my words) but I will not sit back and let people be rude to me. I can find nicer people to get opinions and help from.


 
If you think me telling you to use your head was rude, then all I can say is god help you. My advice was intended to show you how to open your mind, not to have you jumping up and down like some immature teenager. Why don’t you grow up? You’ll never make a writer while you persist with an attitude like that. I’ll repeat what I said the first time, for emphasis:

“Why not get rid of that list, and then, instead of using websites for random lists, spend some time using your head to think of words or phrases that would have some meaning in terms of the general ambience or mood or atmosphere of the place, and use one of those as its name? 

*History, literature and geography are overflowing with such examples*: things like Ground Zero, Black Hole, Holocaust, Merlin's Cave, Sleepy Hollow, The Cauldron....not that I think any of those are suitable; they're merely prompts to get you thinking.”


My advice in other words meant spending some time - the longer the better - soaking up stuff that's been written, and filling your mind with all the examples of place names that have some meaning in terms of the places they relate to. Eventually you'll be able to come up with such word/place associations in your own mind, and not be a directionless dork twit person running to ridiculous websites for ideas that can never capture ambience. Only the writer can do that.

Happy writing.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm opening this thread again because it should be possible for us to discuss something so simple in a civil manner. Go for it.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, it can't be discussed in the short term with the original poster as he (I assume it's a he) seems to have incurred wrath from on high.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 17, 2011)

Then it would seem that the discussion is temporarily curtailed. Though I imagine that lounge names could still be considered and posted even without them.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 17, 2011)

Lounge-O-Rama

  Lounge World

  Lounge Depot

  Mr. Lounge

Lounge City

  McLounge’s

  Lounge Time

  Loungey’s

  Loungey O’Lounges Lounge


----------



## Foxee (Jan 17, 2011)

Good to see you've got some free time, Joe.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 17, 2011)

You know how much my agency charges for name generation? That's about $15,000 right there. I'll even throw in a tag-line:
_
"Best place in town, to lounge around._"


----------



## spider8 (Jan 17, 2011)

What about...

The Lounge.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## Sam (Jan 17, 2011)

JosephB said:


> You know how much my agency charges for name generation? That's about $15,000 right there. I'll even throw in a tag-line:
> _
> "Best place in town, to lounge around._"



I think an ellipsis would work better than a comma, but that's pretty good.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 17, 2011)

That's why they pay me the big bucks. Should I write a jingle?


----------



## Foxee (Jan 17, 2011)

A jingle? Joe, I'm not sure we can afford to even think about that. 

I might have to start referring to you as Mr. Rollin N. Thedoe, though.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm feeling generous:







 If you’re feeling down,
  we’ll wipe off that frown!
  It’s the best place in town,
  come and try our lounge!

  That’s (insert name here!)


No?


----------



## Baron (Jan 17, 2011)

JosephB said:


> I'm feeling generous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would say don't give up the day job but...


----------



## JosephB (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, if you're going to be like that... then no logo.


----------



## Baron (Jan 17, 2011)

I suppose the banner won't be flying then.

I used to go to a wine bar called "Benson's" a lot.  It was named after the butler from the 70s/80s t.v. series, "Soap".  Comedy shows can be a good source for ideas.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 17, 2011)

There was one here in town called 'The Lie-n-Den' they had a picture of a lion on it, but I always thought it seemed to say the place was full of liars.


----------



## Luckystars1987 (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to go to a place called The Pit... the name did actually say it all!!


----------



## spider8 (Jan 17, 2011)

Baron said:


> I suppose the banner won't be flying then.
> 
> I used to go to a wine bar called "Benson's" a lot. It was named after the butler from the 70s/80s t.v. series, "Soap". Comedy shows can be a good source for ideas.


OMG. In the eighties I went to a wine bar called Benson's in Aberdeen (named after Benson in _Soap_).


----------



## spider8 (Jan 17, 2011)

There was another one called Barnie Rubble's.

I do think the OP's list shows a lack of Oomph!


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are some of the names of clubs/bars I/friends of mine have frequented, (and the nicknames we give them):

Revolver (Revs, rev-lover)
Q Bar (Spew Bar, Q Bizzle)
161 (One six) - Yep. We're that lazy.
Pool Room (The poo room)
Bridie O'Reilly's (Bridie's)
Seamus O'Flannagan's (which everyone just calls The Irish)
The Stammford (Stammo)
Dakota (Dirty Dakkers)
29th Apartment
New Gurnica
Blue Bar
Boutique
CQ
Famous (Fwamous... Dunno why)
Loft
White Charlie
Two Floors Up
Billboards (Billy's)
LouLou's
The Esplanade Hotel (The Espy)
The Prince of Wales Hotel (Prince)

Oh. And the two I went to in America all the time.
S.J Barrington's - (Barrington's, SJ's)
El Mariachi's 

Aaaand I think that's enough from me.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 17, 2011)

It's more than enough. Up here, we just settle for the Brekky Creek.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 17, 2011)

That's why people who want to party move to Melbourne.


----------



## fossiliferous_g (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, you guys are getting pretty heated! Love how passionate everyone is! I hate to say it UnWritten, but I think Ox has a point - I don't like any of those names either... Upper Prior is probably the only one that would get a vote from me. I like KarlR's suggestion most of all - clear and simple - that's how people name businesses because they want them to be memorable, quippy, useful in a logo or advertising. Maybe try for something a little more familiar, like...The Cellar Door, The Zoo, The Pit...don't be mad - I did vote after all....


----------



## MoonAlley (Jan 18, 2011)

Here in Phoenix we used to have a dive bar called the Mason Jar which was a hole in the wall joint that hosted small venues. We also have a Hollywood Alley which is of the same culture. But a lot of our bars, unless in the higher ends of town have names like 43rd Ave Tavern, and the like. There is a goth club also called Transylvania, and Scottsdale is riddled with clubs like Axis/Radious.

But in my own writing, especially for an urban fantasy story, I chose names that reflected the story. As my story had faeries-albeit, modern day fae-I went with a pub named The Thistlebend that was a typical Irish pub, and The Red Rowan which was a dive bar and drew its name from that particular sacred tree.

If you still can't decide on a name from your list-and let me admit I haven't read beyond the first page of this thread...-try Google. Plug in "dance clubs in Phoenix, Az" or something similar to see what comes up.


----------



## garza (Jan 18, 2011)

I still like Dingo's. I have a lot of fond memories...


----------



## Hawke (Jan 18, 2011)

Out of your list, I'll vote for "Izzies." It's quick and kinda cute and memorable. 

Some examples here are:
The Vat Pub (aka The Vat -- very popular)
East 40th Pub 
Bellinis Lounge (Bellinis)
O Malley's Irish Pub & Grill (O Malley's)

In Boston and long gone now was _The Pompeii_. Apparently it was a favorite hang out for stars like Jimmy Durante, etc.) and a few maf folks.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 19, 2011)

Friend of mine is considering opening a new bar in South London, The Crow- Bar, essential equipment in South London.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 19, 2011)

I imagine his other job is with Midnight Spares. :-$


----------



## garza (Jan 19, 2011)

And he's good friends with Horace Rumpole.


----------



## The Blue Ape (Jan 19, 2011)

I prefer 'Living Room' to Lounge every time.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 19, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I imagine his other job is with Midnight Spares. :-$


 what made you say "his"?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 19, 2011)

I _just_ couldn't picture a lady wielding a crowbar.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 19, 2011)

Even me? Haha.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 20, 2011)

I did say 'lady'


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess I asked for that.


----------

